# C. retrospiralis and C. crispatula var balansae



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

I thought for the longest time I had balansae, but its quite thin compared to what others have shown me. Is retrospiralis similar to balansae in coloration and appearance?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

the _balansae_ that i have has substantially wider leaves than the stuff that i acquired as _retrospiralis_. the _balansae_ leaves are also more sturdy and the plant is more robust overall.

by the way, if i remember correctly from Kasselmann, the stuff that circulates in the hobby here as _retrospiralis_ is actually something else. the real _retrospiralis_ is rare and unsuitable for aquarium culture.


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks! I need to get some verified Balansae to compare to what I have.


----------



## a1matt (Mar 13, 2006)

I have been told that there are a couple of varieties of balansae around... some with thinner and some with fatter leaves.


----------



## Zezmo (Nov 2, 2005)

"if i remember correctly from Kasselmann, the stuff that circulates in the hobby here as retrospiralis is actually something else. the real retrospiralis is rare and unsuitable for aquarium culture."

Does anyone know if this is true? Is what we commonly have in the hobby as C. retrospiralis really something like C spiralis var "balansae"?


----------

